# Jobs in majorca?????



## lclewer (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi I am thinking about moving to Majorca and was wondering where the best places to look for jobs are? I want something all year round not just summer season. I have 12 yrs work exp and I have worked mainly as administrator but I have also done banking, bar tender and managed a production office.

PLease advise!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lclewer said:


> Hi I am thinking about moving to Majorca and was wondering where the best places to look for jobs are? I want something all year round not just summer season. I have 12 yrs work exp and I have worked mainly as administrator but I have also done banking, bar tender and managed a production office.
> 
> PLease advise!!!


Hi and Welcome ...

You may get one or two replies from forum members living in Majorca - but its not my area Im afraid.

I would say that finding any job in Spain or the Islands is very very tough at the moment irrespective of experience ... there are many locals out of work too and today I posted the new unemployment figures for Spain which are currently running at more than 18% (apparently an increase in the past 12 months of more than 48%)!! 

Full time all year round employment is even harder to find! I would suggest searching for Majorcan online newspapers and recruitment agencies as a starting point ... and good luck!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## lclewer (Aug 4, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi and Welcome ...
> 
> You may get one or two replies from forum members living in Majorca - but its not my area Im afraid.
> 
> ...


Thank you, had feeling there might not be alot of full time/perm posts!!! I have registered with one website and applied for couple of admin jobs. Can I ask about children? I have a young son and was wondering if he could attend a standard spanish primary school or would I be better putting him in an english speaking school?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lclewer said:


> Thank you, had feeling there might not be alot of full time/perm posts!!! I have registered with one website and applied for couple of admin jobs. Can I ask about children? I have a young son and was wondering if he could attend a standard spanish primary school or would I be better putting him in an english speaking school?


Again Majorca isnt my area as I live on the mainland, but I believe the education system is the same .... yes, if you are a resident of Spain your children can attend state school ... and if he is young its probably the best thing as he will learn spanish pretty quickly ! and then put you to shame! lol ... they usually do.

There will be Private Schools you can put him in (English speaking) but be prepared to pay quite a bit for that! I know one of our forum members pays around 2000 euros a term for private schooling and I dont think that on is particularly expensive!

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lclewer said:


> Hi I am thinking about moving to Majorca and was wondering where the best places to look for jobs are? I want something all year round not just summer season. I have 12 yrs work exp and I have worked mainly as administrator but I have also done banking, bar tender and managed a production office.
> 
> PLease advise!!!


You would need to speak and write the language to stand half a chance, but its incredibly hard to get a job in Spain and the islands right now, mass unemployment which is rising steadily

Jo xxx


----------



## lclewer (Aug 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> You would need to speak and write the language to stand half a chance, but its incredibly hard to get a job in Spain and the islands right now, mass unemployment which is rising steadily
> 
> Jo xxx


I can speak Spanish, although quite basic and write some stuff. I am thinking about going to class next month brush up. Whenever I am over I can speak to locals stringing sentences together although I know I need to improve. Really, really, really want to move away from UK but I won't go until I have a job offer. So many friends have done it and ended up back home. 

If anyone hears of any work going please, please let me know!!!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lclewer said:


> I can speak Spanish, although quite basic and write some stuff. I am thinking about going to class next month brush up. Whenever I am over I can speak to locals stringing sentences together although I know I need to improve. Really, really, really want to move away from UK but I won't go until I have a job offer. So many friends have done it and ended up back home.
> 
> If anyone hears of any work going please, please let me know!!!!!


Hi again ... I appreciate you trying to keep up the Spanish language learning and thats great .... but I would say its very very difficult to get a job at the moment and will be even more difficult trying to get one when you arent even in the Country .... every vacancy gets hundres of replies and if you arent here to attend an interview the chances are someone else will get the job that can.

Sorry to sound so negative - but it is the reality at the moment - fingers crossed you get some good luck.

Sue


----------

